# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  busco envaces para panela organica

## MVALDIVIEZO

estoy iniciando un proyecto de exportacion de panela organica y busco un envase de 1 kg de preferencia de plastico y que sea estetico teniendo en cuenta que me enfoco al mercado europeo, por favor enviar sus cotizaciones al correo: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.comTemas similares: Vademecum para la agricultura orgánica Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Artículo: Promoverán consumo de azúcar orgánica en IV Festival de la Panela en Piura Artículo: Aguaymanto y panela de Cajamarca interesan en mercado asiático, aseguran PARA TENER UNA IDEA de AGRICULTURA ORGANICA

----------

